# My latest effort in gold filled



## denim (Mar 26, 2018)

Here's my offering for the gallery.
My jeweler contact gave me a bag of gold filled the other day, for toll refine. After doing a quick yield estimate per what hallmarks I could find, a couple file marks to check for karat, etc I informed my contact he could expect between 7-10 grams AU. He felt that was a bit small to ask for my services so he scrounged around his benches and threw in a few karat scraps. I think he will be happy with the results.
Some of this lot was done with initial nitric leach then AR, the karat was inquarted.

Dennis


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 27, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 27, 2018)

patnor1011 said:


> Very nice.



Certainly is!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 27, 2018)

anachronism said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...



I third that


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 27, 2018)

Keep him around if he's worried about what you are making.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Mar 27, 2018)

snoman701 said:


> Keep him around if he's worried about what you are making.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree, keep him around. Nice job.


----------



## denim (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words to all who responded. I took the button to the jeweler, he liked it, I got paid. I am lucky to have this guy as a contact. 

I do this about once a year for this guy so maybe next year I'll have another shiny button to show for my efforts.

Dennis


----------



## nickvc (Mar 28, 2018)

If your contact is a working jeweler ask if you can do his bench sweeps and floor sweeps as well :idea:


----------

